# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Un festival avec des vrais morceaux de bourrins dedans

## Roland Flure

Au départ, quand un ami m'a parlé du Festival des Arts Bourrins, j'ai tout compris de travers. À ma décharge, il faut dire que j'écoutais du Gala bien fort dans mon baladeur minidisc flambant neuf sans trop lui prêter attention. Moi j'avais entendu "Festival des Lards Bourrins", en imaginant mille et une choses merveilleuses. Que celui qui ne rêve pas d'assister à un combat entre gros messieurs poilus dans une arêne dégoulinante de saindoux me jette la première pierre. Finalement point de combats dans des substances graisseuses, mais les messieurs poilus répondent présents.

Trève de billevesées, sachez que ce festival est organisé chaque année, depuis 2007, le dernier week-end du mois d'Août. Voilà, comme ça vous pouvez annoter le calendrier de votre smartphone histoire qu'il serve enfin à autre chose qu'à pourir des murs Facebook.

Le but de la chose est de mettre en avant différentes formes d'art, du moins leur version "bourrine". Disons qu'ici les artistes se rasent avec du papier de verre. Il y aura pas mal de musique avec des groupes aussi bien professionnels qu'amateurs, mais pas seulement. Seront aussi mis à l'honneur d'autres formes d'expression comme la sculpture, la peinture, ou encore la photographie. 
 Tout ça se déroulera les vendredi 26 et samedi 27 Août à Neuville Chant d'Oisel (15km de rouen, 110 km de Paris, 120 km du Havre).
 Je vous laisse jeter un oeil au programme ainsi qu'à d'autres trucs par vous-mêmes.



 On vient de me souffler qu'un canard y exposera certaines de ses oeuvres. Je lui laisse le soin de se dénoncer ou pas.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## frunzy

France tayvay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## MeRkO

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! ☠

----------


## azoamn

je préfère Aldo le chef cochon

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je suis!

----------


## chtitelarve

On y a joué en 2008. Bonne ambiance, bon esprit, bons groupes, orgas au top, la Northmaen y coule à flots, et putain, la Normandie les mecs ! Go for it. En plus y'a Herkainn.

----------


## Orhin

> On y a joué en 2008. Bonne ambiance, bon esprit, bons groupes, orgas au top, la Northmaen y coule à flots, et putain, la Normandie les mecs ! Go for it. En plus y'a Herkainn.


 Oui mais la haute Normandie c'est pas vraiment la Normandie quand même.  ::ninja::  [/troll haute/basse N]

Sinon je confirme c'est bien sympa.  :;):

----------


## Abaker

Je connaissais pas, très intéressant comme news.
Sinon en me renseignant un peu dessus je suis tombé là dessus : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00y...ture=fvwp&NR=1 si ça y passe, je viens direct.  ::wub::

----------


## D.D.

> Je connaissais pas, très intéressant comme news.
> Sinon en me renseignant un peu dessus je suis tombé là dessus : 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00y...ture=fvwp&NR=1 si ça y passe, je viens direct.


"Death metal friday" ,  c'est plutôt du grindcore oui.

Sinon le festival à l'air des plus sympathiques, fichtre une fois de plus j'habite aux antipodes de la scène métal française...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Je connaissais pas, très intéressant comme news.


Tant mieux  :;): 
J'avoue avoir pensé que ça intéresserait un peu plus de monde sur le forum, mais enfin si ça peut déjà avoir fait découvrir le truc à quelques uns c'est cool.

----------


## MeRkO

> Tant mieux 
> J'avoue avoir pensé que ça intéresserait un peu plus de monde sur le forum, mais enfin si ça peut déjà avoir fait découvrir le truc à quelques uns c'est cool.


 Wesh ma trogne.

----------


## Wbbarroe

Bonjour, j'ai fais partie du staff une fois !!!!

----------


## Roland Flure

T'y étais cette année ?

----------

